# Soundcard, Mic Preamp and tons of other newbie questions



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

Hi all,

Just found out about the REW software and it looks fantastic. I dove right in and got a Cross Spectrum Labs calibrated microphone and a Blue Icicle Mic Preamp.

I'm using a Dell (PC) Studio 1537 running Windows XP. Right away I realized that I need audio inputs and outputs to calibrate the sound card and set the level up with a Radio Shack meter.

What are some good external sound card options (+/-)? (The laptop has a 1394 connection and extra USB connections.)

Also, once I calibrate the soundcard, how do I interface the USB mic preamp output (or should I have purchased something else) with the new soundcard?

Any advise would be much appreciated!

Thanks much,
Brian


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

If you are using the Blue Icicle preamp you will not need a soundcard as it has a USB output that looks to the PC like an input-only soundcard, just use the line (or headphone) outputs of the PC as the output from REW and select the Blue Icicle as the input. The drawback is it will be difficult to do a "soundcard" calibration unless the Blue Icicle gain control allows it to be turned all the way down to unity gain or you construct an attenuator that drops the PC's line output level down by the same amount the preamp gain boosts it.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

The other problem is the ability to send test signals out to the speakers for testing via the software. So, assuming I don't use/replace the Icicle, what should I get instead that will give the most accurate results (and allow calibration, wide bandwidth, etc)?

Is there any way to know the accuracy of the Icicle? (I'm assuming not.)

Is there an outboard soundcard/mic pre combination piece that would be ideal? Or two separate pieces that would work? Or is there a soundcard that has an input for the Icicle?

Thanks again!
Brian


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

There are no soundcards with inputs for the icicle, the icicle _is_ a soundcard, just one that only has an audio input. The output of the icicle is the USB connection to the computer. Your PC's onboard audio output is fine for sending signals out, just make sure the onboard audio is set to 44.1kHz sample rate, same as the icicle uses. For alternative setups read the cabling & connections sticky in the meters/mics/calibration/soundcards forum and look at the postings in that forum for other soundcards people have used.


----------



## Brian B (Mar 12, 2010)

The only output I have for audio out is from the headphone jack and not only am I worried that it is not exactly that accurate, but that it won't pass signals below 20 Hz for subwoofer testing. I'm willing to ditch the Icicle as I see no way to check its accuracy and no way to output line level audio to go to my speakers.

I will check the soundcards forum for some suggestions (although if anyone reading this has a good suggestion I'm all ears [eyes]).

Thanks,
Brian


----------

